# Qué tan grande te crees que no me ayudas



## loveejemplo

Hola,¿qué significa esta frase en Inglés?
Creo que se trata de uso de estructura: Qué tan + adjetivo
Mi intento:
So you think you are so great(o great enough), as to not help me? 
O quiza tiene el sentido: 
Who do you think you are...as to not help me?


----------



## novasonic

Maybe: do you think you are so old as not to help me?
or Do you think you are so old that you cannot help me?
It would be good more context.


----------



## loveejemplo

novasonic said:


> Maybe: do you think you are so old as not to help me?
> or Do you think you are so old that you cannot help me?
> It would be good more context.



Lo siento, pero no hay más contexto, so el enlace de esta frase, proviene de la respuesta de un forero.


----------



## Casamía

Suena un poco ambiguo para poder dar con la traducción adecuada. Para empezar debes recordar que la traducción de Castellano a Ingles no es la misma para expresar  diversas situaciones, quizas en algun caso. " Que tan grande te crees que no me ayudas"  esta frase y/o pregunta en castellano se entendería de alguien que es arrogante y que cree saber mucho; no dispuesto y que simplemente te ignora. También podría tratarse de alguien que es alto o de mayor edad no adecuado para prestar ayuda. Disculpa mi comentarío pero me he perdido.


----------



## duvija

Y 'qué tan grande te crees' no es aceptable en todas las regiones de habla hispana.


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> Y 'qué tan grande te crees' no es aceptable en todas las regiones de habla hispana.


 


capitas said:


> La construcción "qué tan+adj" no se usa en España, pero se utiliza habitualmente en hispanoamérica.
> "¡Qué tan grande te crees que no me ayudas!"
> "No viste qué tan fuerte me pegó"


 
Qué tan grande te crees=Cuán grande te crees=How big/old you think you are.


----------



## donbill

loveejemplo said:


> Hola,¿qué significa esta frase en Inglés?
> Creo que se trata de uso de estructura: Qué tan + adjetivo
> Mi intento:
> So you think you are so great(o great enough), as to not help me?
> O quiza tiene el sentido:
> Who do you think you are...as to not help me?



So you think you're too important to help me?!
Who do you think you are not to help me?
So you think you're too great/too good to help me.

Hay muchas posibilidades. Si tuviéramos más context nos ayudaría, pero ya has dicho que no lo hay.


----------



## Casamía

capitas said:


> Qué tan grande te crees=Cuán grande te crees=How big/old you think you are.


 
*Hola Capitas*,

En Latinoamerica no se usa esa construcción que+tan y tampoco en España, normalmente se dice: Te crees + tan importante, tan grande, etc.
El comentario que hice anteriormente para *loveejemplo* fue para tener una idea clara de lo que él quiere decir o traducir habiendo olvidado comentar sobre la construcción mal formada en castellano. Gracias por haberme hecho caer en cuenta sobre este error.


----------



## capitas

I think you are not right, Bondía.
I've heard it in some american "telenovela" ( I agree that I've NEVER heard it in Spain) and I tried to explain to my signature's colleague lovejemplo. 
Here you have a DPD entry for "*qué"*
*g) qué tan(to).* Locución adverbial equivalente, según los casos, a _cuán(to) _o a_ cómo de, _que puede aparecer en oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas, tanto directas como indirectas. Era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y *hoy pervive en amplias zonas de América:* _«¿Qué tanto podrá desarrollarse el mercado bursátil en los próximos cinco años?»_ (_Prensa _[Guat.] 8.7.96); _«¿Qué tan sofisticado es el equipamiento técnico que usted utiliza en sus presentaciones?»_ (_Caras_ [Chile] 26.5.97); _«Era mi costumbre_ [...] _la de deshojar margaritas para saber qué tanto me amaba Estefanía»_ (Paso _Palinuro_ [Méx. 1977]); _«Depende de qué tan madrugador sea usted»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 7.4.97).


----------



## donbill

Casamía said:


> *Hola Capitas*,
> 
> En Latinoamerica no se usa esa construcción que+tan y tampoco en España, normalmente se dice: Te crees + tan importante, tan grande, etc.
> El comentario que hice anteriormente para *loveejemplo* fue para tener una idea clara de lo que él quiere decir o traducir habiendo olvidado comentar sobre la construcción mal formada en castellano. Gracias por haberme hecho caer en cuenta sobre este error.



La construcción es bastante común en ciertas regiones de América, especialmente en el Caribe.


----------



## Nyima

Estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones que puso Donbill. En ingles nunca se usa nada como la palabra "grande" para significar "old" o "elderly".


----------



## capitas

Nyima said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones que puso Donbill. En ingles nunca se usa nada como la palabra "grande" para significar "old" o "elderly".


En castellano sí:
grande=mayor=elderly
grande=big


----------



## Casamía

Para aquellos que insisten en decir que la construcción *que +tan* es común en Latinoamerica, pues yo te vuelvo a decir que no, al menos esto no sucede en Ecuador.
Gracias


----------



## capitas

Nyima said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones que puso Donbill. En ingles nunca se usa nada como la palabra "grande" para significar "old" o "elderly".


I thought that it was so used. There was a film, "Big", with Tom Hanks. It was about a 10 years boy spelled by a wizzard to be a man of about 26.  
Did "Big" just refer to the size or both the boy's size and age?


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> I thought that it was so used. There was a film, "Big", with Tom Hanks. It was about a 10 years boy spelled by a wizzard to be a man of about 26.
> Did "Big" just refer to the size or both the boy's size and age?




Hola capitas,

I don't think you could separate the two. Being big would also imply being an adult.

I'm very sure that when I was I child I probably said, "When I'm big (=grown up, adult) I'm going to do something....." 

I don't think, on the other hand, that we have anything exactly like, "Don José es muy mayor para jugar al fútbol" or, as I've heard in the US Southwest, "Don José es muy grande (= viejo).

It's an interesting question!


----------



## Nyima

capitas said:


> I thought that it was so used. There was a film, "Big", with Tom Hanks. It was about a 10 years boy spelled by a wizzard to be a man of about 26.
> Did "Big" just refer to the size or both the boy's size and age?


 
Oooh good question. Donbill might have already answered it. I think its common for kids to say "big people" to refer to adults, but adults wouldn't say that. You know how in Spanish we say  (por ejemplo) "ella es mas grande" to say that "she's older"? In English you wouldn't say "she's bigger" to mean "she's older". Hope that makes a little bit of sense.


----------



## capitas

Nyima said:


> Oooh good question. Donbill might have already answered it. I think its common for kids to say "big people" to refer to adults, but adults wouldn't say that. You know how in Spanish we say (por ejemplo) "ella es mas grande" to say that "she's older"? In English you wouldn't say "she's bigger" to mean "she's older". Hope that makes a little bit of sense.


Thankyou nyima and Don Bill.
I think, at least in Spain, it's just the same.
Children say "cuando sea grande", but an adult would never say "ahora que soy grande" .When I translated big as mayor/grande, I think I was thinking of such an use in America, not in Spain, but I cant even be sure about it. I've just looked it up in RAE and number two says:
*2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.

 In fact I don't feel more sure about grande/viejo than you feel about big/older.


----------



## Nyima

capitas said:


> Thankyou nyima and Don Bill.
> I think, at least in Spain, it's just the same.
> Children say "cuando sea grande", but an adult would never say "ahora que soy grande" .When I translated big as mayor/grande, I think I was thinking of such an use in America, not in Spain, but I cant even be sure about it. I've just looked it up in RAE and number two says:
> *2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.
> 
> In fact I don't feel more sure about grande/viejo than you feel about big/older.


 
This is good to know. I was happy when I came to Mexico to discover a more polite way of saying "old" but would like to know the correct and respectful way. Alguien de la tercera edad? But that would be someone quite old?


----------



## donbill

Nyima said:


> Alguien de la tercera edad? But that would be someone quite old?



Watch it!


----------



## gengo

"Big" is indeed used to refer to children, not adults.

My big brother = mi hermano mayor
When I get bigger = Cuando esté más grande

However, in the context of this thread (Qué tan grande te crees que no me ayudas), I would not use "big," but "grown up."

_Oh, so you think you're too grown up to help me.

_But "big" would also be correct in the above sentence, if the context made it clear that age, not size, was involved.


----------



## Mate

Para mí esto cobra sentido solo si se refiere a alguien que se siente demasiado importante, que tiene aires, que se da ínfulas, una persona vanidosa y creída. Podría estar totalmente equivocado, pero en este contexto asociar grande con la edad o con el tamaño no me suena. 

El único que puede decirnos qué es exactamente lo que quiso decir es Capitas, el autor de la frase (o el que la sacó de algún lado).

En cuanto al tema de "qué tan", puedo decirles que por aquí de usa mucho. Hoy aprendí que en Ecuador, no.


----------



## gengo

If Mate is right, then it would be something like this:

Oh, so you think you're too much of a bigshot to help me.

(By the way, the order is always "neither...nor," and never the other way around.  The same goes for "either...or.")


----------



## Mate

gengo said:


> If Mate is right, then it would be something like this:
> 
> Oh, so you think you're too much of a bigshot to help me.
> 
> (By the way, the order is always "neither...nor," and never the other way around.  The same goes for "either...or.")


I will correct that. Thanks 

Would "you're so full of yourself" work in this case, or any other alternative you can teach us?


----------



## gengo

Mate said:


> Would "you're so full of yourself" work in this case, or any other alternative you can teach us?



Yes, it could work, depending on the intended nuance.  But as you said, el único que puede decirnos qué es exactamente lo que quiso decir es  Capitas, el autor de la frase (o el que la sacó de algún lado), so it's hard to provide many suggestions without knowing exactly what the original is supposed to convey.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mate said:


> Para mí esto cobra sentido solo si se refiere a alguien que se siente demasiado importante, que tiene aires, que se da ínfulas, una persona vanidosa y creída. Podría estar totalmente equivocado, pero en este contexto asociar grande con la edad o con el tamaño no me suena.
> 
> El único que puede decirnos qué es exactamente lo que quiso decir es Capitas, el autor de la frase (o el que la sacó de algún lado).



Sin embargo, la idea de *grande* como *mayor* podría tener sentido, por ejemplo un niño pequeño hablando con un amigo de mayor edad:
_
	grande (del lat. "grandis"; apóc. "gran")
9 Especialmente en lenguaje infantil, mayor: "Cuando sea grande, me haré futbolista"._

En cualquier caso, se me ocurre que los catalanoparlantes (veo que Capitas lo es) usamos a veces este adjetivo en contextos en los que no es adecuado, por influencia del catalán:

_M'estic fent gran_ - Me estoy haciendo mayor/viejo

Quedamos a la espera de la opinión de Capitas.


----------



## Mate

Aquí también se habla de la "gente grande" para evitar decir "gente mayor" o directamente "viejos" (que nadie se me ofenda en los posts de arriba )


----------



## Lurrezko

Mate said:


> Aquí también se habla de la "gente grande" para evitar decir "gente mayor" o directamente "viejos" (que nadie se me ofenda en los posts de arriba )



Es una información interesante, y de hecho me ha sorprendido ver esta acepción en el María Moliner. Siempre la tuve por un catalanismo.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

No one from Argentina around here? In Buenos Aires (at least) they use 'grande' for 'old(er)', but not in Uruguay. It's quite a surprise when we go there.

Sí, 'tercera edad' es lo aceptable. O 'muy mayor'...


----------



## Mate

duvija said:


> No one from Argentina around here? In Buenos Aires (at least) they use 'grande' for 'old(er)', but not in Uruguay. It's quite a surprise when we go there.
> 
> Sí, 'tercera edad' es lo aceptable. O 'muy mayor'...


¿Cómo que nadie de la Argentina? No leíste lo que puse dos posts arriba 

Lo que en Uruguay es distinto no lo sabía, recién me entero.


----------



## duvija

Mate said:


> ¿Cómo que nadie de la Argentina? No leíste lo que puse dos posts arriba
> 
> Lo que en Uruguay es distinto no lo sabía, recién me entero.


 

Uyyyyy, sí, pero es que me quedé embobada con tu nuevo avatar. Lucís muy joven... Por favor, no te hagas adulto.
Y no, en Uruguay no se dice 'grande' (o al menos no se decía). Mi susto vino un día que en Baires unos amigos me chusmearon que alguien se había casado y que esa vez había sido con un hombre grande. Gran desilusión cuando lo conocí y era un petisito así de chiquito...


----------



## Mate

duvija said:


> Uyyyyy, sí, pero es que me quedé embobada con tu nuevo avatar. Lucís muy joven... Por favor, no te hagas adulto.
> Y no, en Uruguay no se dice 'grande' (o al menos no se decía). Mi susto vino un día que en Baires unos amigos me chusmearon que alguien se había casado y que esa vez había sido con un hombre grande. Gran desilusión cuando lo conocí y era un petisito así de chiquito...


Y cuando te lo dijeron así, en ese contexto ¿vos te imaginaste que se había casado con un tipo corpulento? 
Perdoname que me ría.


----------



## duvija

Mate said:


> Y cuando te lo dijeron así, en ese contexto ¿vos te imaginaste que se había casado con un tipo corpulento?
> Perdoname que me ría.


 

Exacto! pensé 'alto y gordo', en serio... Pero era chiquito y encima, viejo. Es que los regionalismos pueden hacerte cometer errores de juicio.


----------



## jorgema

En Perú, usualmente 'grande' solo se refiere al tamaño, y no a la edad. Con una excepción: a los niños cuando ya están creciendo se les dice a menudo "Ya estás grande", y alguien podría dudar si el término hace referencia también a la edad. Y creo que sí, porque se refuerza con frases como "ya eres grande, no debes llorar por tonterias" (que no tendría sentido en relación con el tamaño).
Fuera de eso, si se dice que un hombre o una mujer "es grande" se refiere al tamaño físico. Para la edad, solo decimos "mayor".


----------



## capitas

Mate said:


> Para mí esto cobra sentido solo si se refiere a alguien que se siente demasiado importante, que tiene aires, que se da ínfulas, una persona vanidosa y creída. Podría estar totalmente equivocado, pero en este contexto asociar grande con la edad o con el tamaño no me suena.
> 
> El único que puede decirnos qué es exactamente lo que quiso decir es Capitas, el autor de la frase (o el que la sacó de algún lado).
> 
> En cuanto al tema de "qué tan", puedo decirles que por aquí de usa mucho. Hoy aprendí que en Ecuador, no.


 
My joy in a well and so many noise for so few nuts.
Mate, tu intuición no te falla. No sé que estaba pensando cuando escribí la frase (que por cierto ilustraba una de las formas de traducir how+adj) en otro hilo, y la pensé para ilustrar el "qué tan+ adj", que para que algunos lo entiendan claro, si que se utiliza, aunque no en Ecuador.
Creo que intenté pensar una frase de TV (telenovela o el chavo del ocho, creo que mexicanas) pensada con la entonación que utilizany  donde utilizan la palabra "grande" de una forma diferente. Mi intención era la de un grupo de niños pequeños que esperan que un mayor les ayude y éste no les ayuda, pero no puedo explicaros la idea "de un nativo" porque no era esa mi intención.
Parece mentira lo que dá (sí, con acento) de sí una frase inventada.
Por cierto, en mi tierra a los viejos (suena mal) se les suele llamar " la gente mayor", o "los mayores". La primera se refiere sólamente(sí, con acento) a los viejos, y la segunda, dependiendo del contexto, al grupo de gente más mayor (por ejemplo los sobrinos frente a los tíos) o a los viejos diréctamente. 
"La gente grande", lo he visto recientemente usado por políticos de izquierda, para no usar los viejos o la tercera edad.
Y no, no soy catalán en absoluto.


----------



## Nyima

Ay disculpeme Donbill  The only person I know of that our family refers to as being of "la tercera edad" is 87 years old (my husband's grandfather). Help me understand. 

Ok so now do I understand that saying a person is "grande" to say they are older in a nice way is a regional thing. Is it perfectly acceptable to say "mayor" everywhere? I live and work in Mexico so I learn Mexican spanish, but the more I read this forum the more I realize how much slang there is in Mexican spanish. For "grande" as in "corpulento", people around here are prone to saying cute things like "llenito" or "muchacho" or "gordito".


----------



## donbill

Nyima said:


> Ay disculpeme Donbill  The only person I know of that our family refers to as being of "la tercera edad" is 87 years old (my husband's grandfather). Help me understand.
> 
> Ok so now do I understand that saying a person is "grande" to say they are older in a nice way is a regional thing. Is it perfectly acceptable to say "mayor" everywhere? I live and work in Mexico so I learn Mexican spanish, but the more I read this forum the more I realize how much slang there is in Mexican spanish. For "grande" as in "corpulento", people around here are prone to saying cute things like "llenito" or "muchacho" or "gordito".



Okay. I'm not 87, but I do hope I get there and that I'll still be reading the forum.

I'm not so sure I'd classify as "slang" the differences you point out. In my opinion, they're just regional differences and, maybe, an attempt at euphemism. I have heard "grande" used a lot by "heritage speakers" in the US to refer to the elderly. As we have already pointed out, it wouldn't work at all to do so in English.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Lurrezko

capitas said:


> Y no, no soy catalán en absoluto.



Nadie dijo que lo fueras, Capitas. Parece que no lo eres en absoluto. Sí catalanoparlante, al menos eso figura en tu _profile_. La idea de una influencia de esa lengua era una hipótesis razonable.

Saludos


----------



## Casamía

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Nadie dijo que lo fueras, Capitas. Parece que no lo eres en absoluto. Sí catalanoparlante, al menos eso figura en tu _profile_. La idea de una influencia de esa lengua era una hipótesis razonable.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola Lurreszco,

El meu avi va ser catalá, el solia referir-se a la gent gran com gent *grande*. 
Espero disculpes mi catalán, no lo hago para impresionarte pero si para alagarte porque amo Catalunya. Yo viví en Barcelona y solo quiero confirmar que en Catalunya para referirse a la gente mayor, se dice gente grande. En muchos casos la traducción del Catalán al Castellano puede llevarnos a comprender o entender exactamente lo mismo sin darnos cuenta de que hemos cambiado el contexto de ciertas palabras. Por favor, que no quiero abrir otra discusión sobre este asunto, solo quería comentar algo al respecto.

Feliz Año nuevo!!!


----------



## capitas

_*A quotation from a mexican forero just to document the thread.*_
_The sun rises *every day*. 

_En la oración anterior un adverbio nos
dice *qué tan seguido* se realiza la acción.
_acción: rises
Ahora el adverbio nos dice algo sobre la
acción, nos dice, en esta oración, la fre-
cuencia de la acción.
_every day = cada día
_
El sol sale *cada día*.
_


----------

